# Mission Ignition Channel 4



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This is on know it’s started well:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh not seen this - looks interesting, will do a catch up on it :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Oh not seen this - looks interesting, will do a catch up on it :thumb:


Me too.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Really enjoyed the first episode, something different on a Saturday night


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Really enjoyed the first episode, something different on a Saturday night


The Voice is on as well.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> The Voice is on as well.


Not long married?:lol:

I prefer the real show X FACTOR :doublesho


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Not long married?
> 
> I prefer the real show X FACTOR :doublesho


I don't watch it, the kids had it on.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> I don't watch it, the kids had it on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I feel your pain been there


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> I feel your pain been there


I'm furiously building an extension

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting about this. I didn't know about it but will watch on catch up. Could be interesting if not too formulaic and contrived as so many of these types of programmes are.


----------



## -Perry- (Mar 6, 2019)

If people are struggling to find something to watch or the kids are hogging the remote... I recommend watching Blak Sails on Amazon Prime. I've just finished it last night and it's epic. Based on the true story as well.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I had to smile when they said the bloke checking their work was making sure everything was safe. They were all wearing trainers, you wouldn't want an engine or gearbox dropping on your foot. 
You would have thought they'd have made them wear safety boots at a minimum.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alfajim said:


> I had to smile when they said the bloke checking their work was making sure everything was safe. They were all wearing trainers, you wouldn't want an engine or gearbox dropping on your foot.
> You would have thought they'd have made them wear safety boots at a minimum.


I'm sure he did not check much by the time he took, I still enjoyed it:thumb:


----------

